# Cheap new 12ga single shot shotguns



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There is a firesale on some new 12GA single shot shotguns over at Gunbroker. Apparently according to the description:



> This shotgun is brand new in box inventory, but is excess custom-made inventory that a large big box store that canceled their order. It is in good new working order but without manufacturer support or warranty. It is a BRAND-NEW SHOTGUN and all run great. The frame may be marked with a major manufacturer (or importers) markings, but is custom made white label for ST Auctions.


Just look under single shot shotguns and they should show up. They just had 10 auctions that just ended, I won one for $63, plan on it just being a truck gun stored under the seat where I dont care about rub marks or scratches. Anywho there are a bunch more selling tomorrow, should be in the $60 to $70 range.






Single Shot Shotguns: Single Shot Shotguns Auction at GunBroker.com


Buy and sell single shot shotguns at GunBroker.com for a wide variety of single shot shotguns around the world. With quality single shot shotguns including Winchester rifles and Benelli shotguns, you can find great deals and better value.



www.gunbroker.com





-DallanC


----------



## taskswap (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm confused why they're so cagey about the manufacturer. When I tried to look at the pics it almost seemed like it had been blurred out?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taskswap said:


> I'm confused why they're so cagey about the manufacturer. When I tried to look at the pics it almost seemed like it had been blurred out?


Its a common condition of being a "whitebox" item sale. They don't list the mfg name due to competition with full retail items for sale. Its common in this type of market, similar to "grey market", where items from one region are sold in a secondary region, or even items intended as bundle are sold individually.

I've already paid and got my FFL lined up awaiting shipping. I'll post info when it gets here. I don't imagine these are all that high of quality, but frankly its about the simpliest gun design there is, I cant imagine a whole lot going wrong with it or breaking. Odds are this will primarily be used for the occasional grouse, chuckar, rabbit etc.

-DallanC


----------



## taskswap (Mar 11, 2021)

Gotcha thanks.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok, figured it out from the picture. They are SS12's out of Turkey:






SS12 Single Shot Shotgun – 12 Gauge | FedArm







fedarm.com





Googling up reviews, they seem decent quality. Good Apocalypse gun.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like some of the old single shot shotguns that Sunset Sports used to sell. It seamed like whenever they had a firearm sale they would have them down to around $39 or so. 

But everyone needs a kick around shotgun that they really don't care about as long as it goes bang when they pull the trigger and stays together.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sunset Sports... wow that's a long time back. Reminds me of Wolfs.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't forget Zinicks, or if you lived in Provo the go to store was Innises or however you spelled it. 

Rifles and shotguns were quite often purchased at Bullocks Pool Hal on 100 west I think. I can't remember the name of the pool hall/bar at the top of Orem hill that also sold firearms and ammo.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> Don't forget Zinicks, or if you lived in Provo the go to store was Innises or however you spelled it.


I do remember Zinicks, and their Big Buck contest.



> Rifles and shotguns were quite often purchased at Bullocks Pool Hal on 100 west I think. I can't remember the name of the pool hall/bar at the top of Orem hill that also sold firearms and ammo.


Never heard of the Bullocks pool hall. Orem hill... the place where the army surplus place is? Parks Sportsmen was also another local shop I used to shop quite a bit, they closed up about 18 or so years ago.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It was back in that pocket of stores where Colombia Lane comes into State Street. They only had about a 50 foot store front if that.

Parks Sportsman's was too expensive for us common folk.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Just saw this and won one for $59.. next to one that is about to go for $90 lol.

Great post - thanks for the heads up! I don't have high expectations - just couldn't pass on a shotgun for under $100


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey cool. I noticed from some youtube videos how far this thing bends when opened. Its designed to "fold" backwards on itself to fit in a backpack. I really cant imagine these being that awful. It just has to go bang.

Mine's at the FFL, the guy does it on the side... we're trying to figure out a time to meet up. Was supposed to be tonight, but he got hung up at work... hopefully I can get it tomorrow. I know at 5lbs the 12 is going to kick like a SOB... I plan to put a limbsaver on it.

Yea, I ran into these while wanting to find a old single shot Stevens or Handy Rifle or something, but those are in the $180-225 range still. If you get on youtube there are videos of people doing trigger jobs and whatnot on these. They really dont have alot of moving parts, so little to break, easy to repair. The stock is hollow, alot of people are putting misc stuff inside like matches, emergency ponch, extra shells etc... wrap it in foam to keep it from rattling and stuff it in. Its a good idea.

I'm trying to win one in .410 but the demand for those is nuts... they are usually $100+

Hey get one of these ordered up, you cant beat this price either:









Amazon.com : Hunters Specialties unisex-adult Butt Stock Shotgun Shell Holder, Black : Gun Ammunition And Magazine Pouches : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Hunters Specialties unisex-adult Butt Stock Shotgun Shell Holder, Black : Gun Ammunition And Magazine Pouches : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





I put 3 #6 shells in it for grouse and a couple 4Buck for self defense.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Got it. You absolutely aren't going to win any beauty contests... but then again, you will probably only chuckle if it falls over in the mud. Just spray it off with a garden hose to clean it... rofl.

Overall, quality seems fine for what it is. DEFINELY plan on getting a recoil pad before I even try to fire it, as its very light weight. I really like how it folds back on itself for fitting under a seat or in a pack. There's a notch in the forearm for the trigger guard to fit into. It even has sling studs... lol

Trigger isn't as near bad as I've read, its fine. Hammer is strangely hard to pull... not unusable, just harder than you would think it should be. It will definitely strike hard enough to fire a shell off.

I'm going to buy at least another, maybe two more (want one in 410, maybe will get another in 20ga). I went with 12ga initially just due to available ammo on hand (I have loads of 12ga).










I would really like to try camo dipping kit on it just for practice.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For the cost of it even a rattle can camo job might make it look better.



https://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/specialty/camouflage-spray/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just won another one, this time in .410 for $60. The 410's have the highest demand, usually around the $100 mark. Rarely they don't get bid up as much, I got lucky this time (been placing low bids on 4 or 5 different guns almost daily for a week lol, today it paid off).

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Just won another one, this time in .410 for $60. The 410's have the highest demand, usually around the $100 mark. Rarely they don't get bid up as much, I got lucky this time (been placing low bids on 4 or 5 different guns almost daily for a week lol, today it paid off).
> 
> -DallanC


I ordered a few of the shell holders you sent.

Picked the gun up today - definitely needed some oil! lol. But not a bad rig for the price. Got it oiled up, put the shell holder on it and screwed the sling mount back in through the holder. Got it loaded up and folded up!

Have you seen any 20ga or just the .410? Would love this thing in a 20! - JK, found em!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't know if my wife is your biggest fan right now @DallanC lol. 

I got my boy a 12g ($58) and I also was able to snag a 20 ($60). Just couldn't help myself. 

I guess I might as well do the triple slam and watch for a 410.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ROFL... I havent shot the 12 yet. I did get a recoil pad for it though. I know its not going to be alot of fun lol. The 410 will probably kill alot of grouse over its lifetime. I always run across them when I dont have a gun in the truck. I'm on the fence about getting a 20, I just don't think we'll ever use it.

I still have alot of 410 ammo left over from my youth. Time to burn some up.

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> ROFL... I havent shot the 12 yet. I did get a recoil pad for it though. I know its not going to be alot of fun lol. The 410 will probably kill alot of grouse over its lifetime. I always run across them when I dont have a gun in the truck. I'm on the fence about getting a 20, I just don't think we'll ever use it.
> 
> I still have alot of 410 ammo left over from my youth. Time to burn some up.
> 
> -DallanC


See, I had 20 gauge ammo and we use those a lot for grouse so I got it - the 410 ammo now days (even pre-covid) is so darn expensive! But since you already have it, well worth it.

Which recoil pad did you go with? I was looking at a "Pridefend" slip on one on amazon that had good reviews and is also insanely cheap.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Amazon.com



-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Was chatting with my wife, she thought getting another 410 for my son as a future present idea would be a good idea. I was high bidder on one @ $60 ... then when the auctions ended I noticed I was outbid by a couple bucks, and the other auction disappeared. Weird, so anyway I setup some bids for tomorrow... then I get two emails from GB at the same time "Thanks for your bid" and "Congratulations on winning..."

Errrr... so I did win a second 410... and am now the high bidder on yet another one ending tomorrow. I am now hoping I get outbid... rofl. I dont need 3 410's.

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

DallanC - if you end up winning another 410, I’ll gladly take it off your hands.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Will let you know tomorrow lolz.

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Was chatting with my wife, she thought getting another 410 for my son as a future present idea would be a good idea. I was high bidder on one @ $60 ... then when the auctions ended I noticed I was outbid by a couple bucks, and the other auction disappeared. Weird, so anyway I setup some bids for tomorrow... then I get two emails from GB at the same time "Thanks for your bid" and "Congratulations on winning..."
> 
> Errrr... so I did win a second 410... and am now the high bidder on yet another one ending tomorrow. I am now hoping I get outbid... rofl. I dont need 3 410's.
> 
> -DallanC


😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣

Jeff is a good dude so would be a great option. I have multi-bid and panicked but realize in this market these would go fast for more than you pay. 

What does your FFL charge ya?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

$20. The guy does it on the side... so meeting up to do the paperwork can take a few days depending on our schedules, but I'm not in a rush so it works out.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh that was close... came down to sub-1 minute remaining when someone finally outbid me. kudos to them, they won it for $65.

CPAJeff's going to have to do his own dirty work bidding on one  Seems that $60 to 65 range is the sweet spot. Most will sell for much more than that, but the mid 60's is where they slip through from time to time.

I got the 12 for $63, the first 410 for $62 and the second for $63.50. I'm tapping out gents, I have plenty now... rofl.

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Oh that was close... came down to sub-1 minute remaining when someone finally outbid me. kudos to them, they won it for $65.
> 
> CPAJeff's going to have to do his own dirty work bidding on one  Seems that $60 to 65 range is the sweet spot. Most will sell for much more than that, but the mid 60's is where they slip through from time to time.
> 
> ...


12ga #1: $59
12ga #2: $58.25
20ga: $60


In the spirit of keeping things cheap, I got one of these sale priced recoil pads for $8.49 and it fits good:









Allen Recoil Eraser, Recoil Reducing Pad for Shotguns & Rifles Black, Medium : Hunting Recoil Pads : Sports & Outdoors


Allen Recoil Eraser, Recoil Reducing Pad for Shotguns & Rifles Black, Medium : Hunting Recoil Pads : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com






So each setup I am roughly $60 gun, $22 for shipping, $15 for FFL, $2.95 for shell holder, $5 sling, and $8.50 for recoil pad. 

Under $115 per fully setup gun lol. 


I too am tapping. Thanks again Dallan, it's been fun 🤣


----------



## Rubythroat (Aug 23, 2021)

I love that you posted this OP!!
I found a single shot 20ga Steven's at a pawn shop about 4 years ago for $60 out the door. It needed a little TLC, but a wire brush, bore cleaner, blueing, some sandpaper, varnish and linseed oil, and it is good to go! I may grab one of those in your post in 12ga to use as the truck gun now that my 20ga ammo is hard to come by and find!
Thanks!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice.

I shot the 410 the other night, it was a heck of alot of fun. Folded up, it fits great under a seat. Going to have my wife make a slip cover for it, just to keep the dirt out of the exposed action as we're bouncing around.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mission accomplished! I love it when a plan comes together. 

.410









-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

South Paw!


----------



## Oldd (7 mo ago)

DallanC said:


> Got it. You absolutely aren't going to win any beauty contests... but then again, you will probably only chuckle if it falls over in the mud. Just spray it off with a garden hose to clean it... rofl.
> 
> Overall, quality seems fine for what it is. DEFINELY plan on getting a recoil pad before I even try to fire it, as its very light weight. I really like how it folds back on itself for fitting under a seat or in a pack. There's a notch in the forearm for the trigger guard to fit into. It even has sling studs... lol
> 
> ...


Just picked up one today in 12 gauge. I do not see a button to release the barrel from locked position? How do you get it to break open?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Pull back on the trigger guard. The front of the guard is shaped a little like a trigger and the whole guard moves back, allowing it to break open.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I bought one at Walmart around Christmas for 100.00 a 20 gauge with a 3 inch 28 inch barrel modified choke wood stock .Good gun to take with when you got to go find a tree in the middle of the night.


----------

